# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  istarska roda - sastanak 07.08.

## litala

redovan mjesecni sastanak istarskih roda i zainteresiranih odrzat ce se u nedjelju, 07.08. u pulskom mercatoru (pored djecje igraonice) s pocetkom u 9.30

dobronamdosli  :Smile:

----------


## litala

skuzila :D

----------


## flower

nabijate nam komplekse   :Razz:

----------


## litala

nema tu trt-mrt, mi imamo vrlu organizatoricu koja nam je poslozila ritam rada i nema mrdanja, sastanak svaki mjesec u isto vrijeme...

----------


## flower

eto ga na, morat cemo vam u goste (opet) - na tecaj organiziranja... 8)

----------


## litala

cuj, to je najmanji problem, samo odmah da znas - potrebni su redovni sastanci kroz dulji period, da se stekne rutina   :Grin:

----------


## flower

:D naravno...

----------

je naša je organizatorica vrlo stoga po tom pitanju  :Razz:

----------

